# SVS system upgrade question



## CompguyRG (May 19, 2008)

Ok, so due to a series of events I am getting a discount from SVS and they said I could switch out things in the order to bring it back to the original total, free upgrade! :yay:

Current order is 
7.0 SCS system w/ SBS-01 surrounds
PB12-plus


I am looking at a few options at the moment and I'd like to see which you all would recommend.


1. Substitute Surround System for complete SCS surrounds 
2. Substitute PB12-plus for PB13-Ultra 
3. Add an additional PB12-plus 



I would like to know which one will make the biggest impact in my overall experience. Let the discussion commence! :bigsmile:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Going with the pb13 ultra would be a huge upgrade over a pb12. although going with a second pb12 would also give great results as you can place the second one in another spot of the room to smooth out the frequency responce.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Personally I'd take the PB13U everytime.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

CompguyRG said:


> I am looking at a few options at the moment and I'd like to see which you all would recommend.
> 
> 1. Substitute Surround System for complete SCS surrounds
> 2. Substitute PB12-plus for PB13-Ultra
> ...


I'm with Tony ... :yes:

Add a second PB12 ... two subs are better than one :yay:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Another vote for the 2nd sub.


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

I think we could better answer your question if we had a little info about your environment.

Doug


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

Yes I agree. We need more info. Also, to start adding second, third, fourth, subwoofers etc, it is important I beleave that a single subwoofer also be fitting of the room to begin with. Yes there will be some lower frequency reinforcment and probobly some smoother response but keeping in mind that there will need to be a basis for which to place them, how well they perform in your room. To have two subwoofers, you need two working subwoofer locations. Altering a second subwoofer to sound more like the next will not do much good and is like having two different subwoofers IMO. There is more others ways I am not familar with of something called a "phantom subwoofer". If you have two or more locations that work and the PB12 already sounds good, then two will be a good choice. I moved onto mulitple subwoofers despite nobody remommending to do so. :dumbcrazy:


----------

